# New dress for Barbie!



## dicee

I got this snuggle carrier and harness dress and matching leash today from one of the members on the Chi message boards. Her name is cuddlemechi. She sews these! I was so excited when I got these that I started taking pics right away. I used up my camera's batteries.LOL They are beautifully made! Came with a hanger and everything for her little dress! Barbie loved the snuggler so much she relaxed right away and went to sleep. I can't wait to take her out in her new stuff. You probably can't tell in the pic but her toe nails are painted pink. I took her today to Petco and had them trimmed and painted!!!!! She is SO FUN. :hello1:


----------



## dicee

*Barbies new Cuddle Carrier*

Sorry for the double pic and it being so large. I am learning all this computer stuff. But here she is in her snuggler!


----------



## TheNashGang

OMG! Thats adorable!!!!!!!!

You sure have a cutie pie!


----------



## dicee

One more! You can't guess how proud I am of her and how much I love her can you?


----------



## Kari

Oh, I can guess how much you love Barbie! She looks so pretty in pink! :love2: From her pics it looks like she's growing up fast. Is her dress adjustable?


----------



## KB

*SO so cute, what a little lady!!*


----------



## dicee

:toothy8:


----------



## dicee

Yes, her dress has Velcro at the belly and velcro and strap at the neck area. Its made beautifully. Not a flaw. The Snuggle Carrier has a pillow that's removable on the inside and a place to tie them to so that they don't fall out. Barbie was real comfortable in it and went to sleep. Sometimes I just like to carry her around the house while I do housework, and she loves just looking and seeing what's going on. Much fun.


----------



## ~Ri

*HEHEHEHE how cute :lol: *


----------



## stelun

Too sweet!!!!


----------



## Boogaloo

Wow Cuddlemechi did a fantastic job! And Barbie couldn't be a more perfect model!  Thanks for the pictures!


----------



## CelesteWolffe

Fabulous dress. She does look like a Barbie. OMGoddess, she is so cute. A perfect angel in a perfectly adorable dress. I love dressed Chi's. :tshirt:


----------



## Roxy's Mommy

Soooo Cute!!!!! :love2:


----------



## MY3SONS

such a cutie


----------



## colliechimom

That dress is sooo cute and your pup is so adorable! I have PM'd cuddlemechi for one as well.. can't wait to hear back from her.


----------



## sillymom

I love it!! You are must like me w/your little girl! I love dressing her up and showing her off! I painted my Lola's nails yesterday too! We had company last night and my hubby was just joking, but he said "isn't she like a little rat?" Well, I started getting tears in my eyes, I was mad at him! He told me he was just kidding and adores her too. I just love her so incredibly much. My 2 older daughters have their own lives practically (1 in college, 1 a senior) and they are so busy w/their jobs and their studies. My baby just turned 11 and is very mature. There are no babies left here and I don't feel as needed and that saddens me. I miss them being little. So Lola has filled that void for me and love babying her! My hubby always treats her like a baby too, so I was really suprised he said what he said. I guess he was trying to be "manly" for our guy friend! :? Anyway, I think Barbie is lucky to be so adored like she is!! I have been thinking lately of getting another chi for Lola, but then how would I carry 2 in these carriers?? Something funny, we went to a Federal office yesterday, I needed to take care of some things, and me and my daughter took Lola in her carrier purse and no one noticed! Believe me, we would have been stopped! Usually there is someone up front to check your purses and stuff, and no one was there! That is a little scary! But funny too! :lol:


----------



## ittybittychi

I know exactly how you feel sillymom. My flesh kids are growing up too. I told my fiance either I get my chi or we have another skin baby! I'm glad he said I could have my chi, I'm too old to be pregnant anymore! lol Having a chi baby has definitely filled my need to nurture a baby (and with the chi baby I don't have to worry about college tuition!) I love dressing Rootie up and she loves to be dressed up. (My fiance thinks I'm going through my midlife crisis!) Rootie and I are bonding really well, she is 12 weeks old. I take her everywhere with me in a little canvas tote bag that I got from Target for less than $10.00. I just added a little fleece blanket and safety clasp to hook her to. She loves to sit with everyone in the family for a minute or two, but after that she is looking for me! I was also thinking about getting a second chi, a long-haired female. I think I will wait until Rootie is potty trained first. I don't want to drive myself insane trying to potty train two of them at the same time!


----------



## Mia's Mom

*I can't see the pics!*

I don't understand why I can't see the pics. I want to see her little dress so BAD! HELP!


----------



## sullysmum

I cant see the pictures either have they been moved?


----------



## Vala

:wink: This was a JUNE 2004 post..she probably took them off the site already...you know how the picture limit catches up to you..  but I think the dress is the one on her avatar...


----------



## sullysmum

Blimey lol,first time ive been caught like that, didnt check the date this time, love looking at chis in clothes so muct have missed that one


----------

